

How do you find motivation to sell your life for peanuts? - kphild

Many of you work for peanuts. How do you rationalize that? What do you do to be able to look into the mirror every morning? Is an hour of your life really worth 50 bucks?<p>Not trying to be rude, just trying to force myself to work on a project.
======
kphild
Try changing your perspective. See each 50 bucks as an opportunity to do
something of benefit to you, rather than focusing on wasted time of life.

------
Avalaxy
Wow, I don't even know where to start. This OP is so insanely arrogant and
ignorant, I can't even find the words to describe it.

~~~
wturner
I actually got a good laugh out of it personally.It sounds like something an
honest kid would ask. Refreshing.

------
krapp
50 bucks an hour doing something I like is a lot better than nothing.

------
sharemywin
go work in foodservice for a little perspective.

~~~
informatimago
But that's exactly the point! We're not working in foodservice. We have much
better competencies. Less than one million Americans have the abilities
required to be programmers. (That's less than 0.5% of the population!)

